# Experience befor Graduation



## Kunalsoni (Aug 22, 2015)

Dear Friends,
I have been vising many forums & checking material available on internet, But still I am in dilemma as not getting clarity on the issue. 
I have recently graduated BCA in 2015. 
I have around 11 years of work experience in the relevant field.
My questions are
1) Should I go via RPL to get my experience assessed ?
2) Can I claim points for both experience & qualification both if I go via RPL
3) Do I have to wait for 2 years & Work only after I become eligible for subclass 190 & subclass 489 ?
4) Does 5 years of experience substitute formal qualification & I can claim points for my remaining experience ?
5) Is higher secondary the minimum qualification required only after which the experience is consided ?

Requesting to kindly suggest best way to claim maximum points & get highest possibilities of getting visa granted. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------

